# time-saving



## fluturas rosu

Buna ziua
  Cum ați traduce acest termen în limba engleză? În contextul meu este vorba despre o agendă electronică iar metodele de organizare propuse de aceasta sunt „time-saving”.
  Care vă ajută să economisiți timp? 
  Nu găsesc nimic altceva şi aş avea nevoie de un termen scurt, un cuvânt, două. 
  Sper să fiți voi mai inspirați.
  Mulțumesc


----------



## Raluque

Aş îndrăzni să sugerez _economisire timp_ sau _funcţie de economisire timp_, deşi e mai lung.


----------



## Trisia

Nu-mi vine nimic mai bun decât "vă ajută să economisiți timp." Propoziția face parte din instrucțiuni, reclame sau e în meniu?


----------



## fluturas rosu

În general apare în meniu, dar şi în alte contexte. Mai jos este unul din ele: 
  “To view another folder or Time-Saving Tracker, select the folder in the folder tree”


----------

